

Search meets Analytics on DataRake - okeumeni
http://datarake.com/viewreport.aspx?_r=484818ee-7fd2-49ad-b9a7-6b10e16f82b9

======
okeumeni
Something interesting: US Foreign Assistance to some rich countries -
2002/2012
[http://datarake.com/viewreport.aspx?_r=db53e5b8-7841-475d-b1...](http://datarake.com/viewreport.aspx?_r=db53e5b8-7841-475d-b13e-451bead2dcf2)

